# Wierd Computer Problem



## arcticsilver (May 5, 2008)

I was using my computer today and heard a pop.  At first I though it was something falling in the back of my computer desk and did not think anything of it.  Well like 5 mintues later the computer froze for a fe seconds and then shut it self off.  I opened the side case and turned the computer back on and heard the sound of a capasitor going.  Well i take everything out that is not need and try and pin point it.  Well low and be ho.d when i took my video card out I found a suprise.  The retainer part on my mobo broke off and the heat sink was not on the whole way.  Well i just ordered a new retainer this time metal and not cheap plastic.  So all in all I am doing better aftert finding out that that was the problem.

So what weird problems have you guys have with computers.


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2008)

I have a Dell, that's problem enough.  Next time I'm buying a Mac.  I've had 4 hard drives take a giant shit on me in under a year.  So much for quality from China.


----------



## Oni (May 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have a Dell, that's problem enough.  Next time I'm buying a Mac.  I've had 4 hard drives take a giant shit on me in under a year.  So much for quality from China.


Thou shalt be smited for purchasing a mac!


----------



## lilEmber (May 5, 2008)

Well actually MAC gets its stuff from other company's, nothing but the OS is made by them in fact you can simply build a laptop more powerful and better than a mac one and place the OS on it and it would be cheaper as well, they over price things they don't even create.

As for hard drives some fail, go for western digital or seagate they are the best.

Mac's OS is only good for a fist full of things its much easier to get both mac and vista and partition them on a single driver or multiple drives.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 5, 2008)

I'm hesitant to get Vista from all the bugs I've heard about...sticking with XP on my desktop, though my laptop came with Vista when I got it back in July.


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well actually MAC gets its stuff from other company's, nothing but the OS is made by them in fact you can simply build a laptop more powerful and better than a mac one and place the OS on it and it would be cheaper as well, they over price things they don't even create.
> 
> As for hard drives some fail, go for western digital or seagate they are the best.
> 
> Mac's OS is only good for a fist full of things its much easier to get both mac and vista and partition them on a single driver or multiple drives.



Vista sucks, period.  Also, I'm not one of those techie people, and I'm getting a desktop mac, not a laptop.


----------



## Oni (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Fallen (May 5, 2008)

When I first got linux on my laptop I somehow black listed a ton of drivers which made the computer unusable....well at least I know what not to do now -_-


----------



## arcticsilver (May 5, 2008)

Fallen said:


> When I first got linux on my laptop I somehow black listed a ton of drivers which made the computer unusable....well at least I know what not to do now -_-



Heheh i bet that was not fun to figure it out.


----------



## arcticsilver (May 5, 2008)

Oni said:


>



Ahh the BSOD symphony screen shot.


----------



## Grimfang (May 5, 2008)

I fried a mobo cus I was building my computer while drunk.

Note to anyone: Make sure you put your mobo on risers. The bottom is NOT supposed to contact with the metal of the case. xD


----------



## Aurali (May 6, 2008)

Most of the problems with Vista were addressed early last year... however it's still a god damned ram hog.. but if your computer was any good.. it wouldn't be enough to notice..

My weirdest computer problem was in fact freaky as hell 0.o; one night my computer shut off entirely.. so I took a look inside of her to see what was going on, and somehow.. the processor disappeared! seriously! and I know my computer was running a minute before..


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 6, 2008)

I use vista and haven't had any problems, then again my comp is an uber-gaming comp built to withstand crysis.... I would think that next year most of the bugs and issues with vista (that I've never incountered) will be fixed.


----------



## Aurali (May 6, 2008)

Right now I blame the linux junkies ^^
(not linux users, but those who bash microsoft just cause it don't use a unix based kernel)


----------



## Eevee (May 6, 2008)

...blame them for what?  Vista issues?


----------



## Aurali (May 6, 2008)

<..< >..> <..< yes. I blame them for people still believing Vista has issues :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2008)

Eli said:


> <..< >..> <..< yes. I blame them for people still believing Vista has issues :3



EVERY computer program, no matter how old still has "issues". Even XP, I find tends to have issues with IE. (Tabs constantly crashing, for example. I've lost track how many times I get the "Internet Explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close" message)


----------



## Aurali (May 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> EVERY computer program, no matter how old still has "issues". Even XP, I find tends to have issues with IE. (Tabs constantly crashing, for example. I've lost track how many times I get the "Internet Explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close" message)


yeaahhh... take me seriously...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2008)

Eli said:


> yeaahhh... take me seriously...



With an avy that looks ready to glomp someone? Nah....


----------



## net-cat (May 6, 2008)

Show me an OS that doesn't have issues. I'll pay you money for it.


----------



## WarMocK (May 7, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Show me an OS that doesn't have issues. I'll pay you money for it.



You can go one step further and say: Show me an OS without issues, and I'll show you god. ;-)
EVERY operating sytem/program has its bugs and problems, no matter what the fanboys say.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 7, 2008)

Until I can get a Vista system to not go into a spiraling death just by trying to change the start menu behavior, I still retain every right to bitch about its stability. 

As for weird computer issues, well... I can't really say. I don't have any material to go from, really.


----------



## Eevee (May 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Even XP, I find tends to have issues with IE. (Tabs constantly crashing, for example. I've lost track how many times I get the "Internet Explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close" message)


this is because IE is a concentrated lump of fail and I am ashamed that anyone is still using it



WarMocK said:


> EVERY operating sytem/program has its bugs and problems, no matter what the fanboys say.


yes.  but keep in mind that this does not mean that every OS, program, language, platform, etc etc is equal in quality.  some things really are just better than others.


----------



## jayhusky (May 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have a Dell, that's problem enough.  Next time I'm buying a Mac.  I've had 4 hard drives take a giant shit on me in under a year.  So much for quality from China.




I personally have used Dell for the last 3-4 years and I've managed to destroy about 8 of them.. all through using them occasionally, they all had the same problem a collapsed Hard disk....

In the end I switched to Gateway and have had no problems since.

I've also seen this phrase on the net somewhere..

"The Problem With Dell, Is A Crappy Kernel"

Means nothing but i found it slightly funny at the time.

(NOTE: all the Dells Were Dell Latitude's )


----------



## Aurali (May 7, 2008)

kernel? lol!



TyVulpine said:


> With an avy that looks ready to glomp someone? Nah....


Ooohh!! I know one! and you already have it!! just hold down your power button for 8 seconds and your computer will automatically switch to it :3


----------



## arcticsilver (May 7, 2008)

Eli said:


> kernel? lol!
> 
> 
> Ooohh!! I know one! and you already have it!! just hold down your power button for 8 seconds and your computer will automatically switch to it :3



Hahah very funny.  Like we don't knows what that dows most of the time.


----------



## BlueVmon (May 7, 2008)

I haven't had any problems really... does it have to be my problems, or other peoples?! Let's say, working for IT you find out some fun problems, my fav one was:

"Why the hell is my Computer not working!? I put in a CD and now the whole machine has stopped working!" Only to find out that they actually pushed the CD over the top of the CD drive. Forcing it inside, thinking it was a slot-drive and causing it to snap and pull out internal cables...

Ahh, Computer users... ... I hate my job.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 7, 2008)

arcticsilver said:


> Hahah very funny.  Like we don't knows what that dows most of the time.



I don't... <.<


----------



## Aurali (May 7, 2008)

arcticsilver said:


> Hahah very funny.  Like we don't knows what that dows most of the time.



The Perfect OS is no OS.. therefore it wasn't a joke ^^


----------



## WarMocK (May 7, 2008)

Eevee said:


> yes.  but keep in mind that this does not mean that every OS, program, language, platform, etc etc is equal in quality.  some things really are just better than others.



Hehe, imagine something like an operating system written entirely in JAVA2K .... now THAT would be fun!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 7, 2008)

Eevee said:


> yes.  but keep in mind that this does not mean that every OS, program, language, platform, etc etc is equal in quality.  some things really are just better than others.



Sounds rather Orwellsian...(a la Animal Farm)


----------



## skulltoe (May 8, 2008)

Hah, I got my cheap $2 slot cooler in the mail the other day, and I was just kinda trying to cram it in between the video and sound cards with the computer still on because I was talking on AIM. The little metal slot extension hit something on the motherboard and I heard that electrical noise, and the power in the entire house went out for about 3 seconds. It was pretty funny, actually. I think I'll do that again sometime when my stepdad is watching that all-important football game.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 10, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have a Dell, that's problem enough.  Next time I'm buying a Mac.





AzurePhoenix said:


> Next time I'm buying a Mac.





AzurePhoenix said:


> I'm buying a Mac.





AzurePhoenix said:


> buying a Mac.





AzurePhoenix said:


> buying a Mac.


brb; rage.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 10, 2008)

Big Mac?


----------



## Dutch-hawk (Oct 14, 2009)

I moved to Mac about an half year ago... And I don't have any complaints at all!


----------



## Aurali (Oct 14, 2009)

... wow. this one goes back there...

Man I was an ass hole back then XD


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 14, 2009)

I kept hearing a clicking, Thought my HDD was dying after three months. Turns out it was a Molex connected fan stopping and starting.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 14, 2009)

Get thee back, ancient thread, to the depths from which thou hast been summoned.


----------

